# Cadet Medal Mounting



## GGHG_Cadet (11 Jun 2007)

Is there anywhere in the GTA that mounts cadet medals?

 I already have two which are mounted but was recently awarded a third which I would like to get mounted. I did the last two at Joe Drouin and it cost me an arm and a leg, and now with the third I have to pay for it to be done all over again. I'm just hoping that there is a cheaper place a little closer to home.


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Jun 2007)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> Is there anywhere in the GTA that mounts cadet medals?
> 
> I already have two which are mounted but was recently awarded a third which I would like to get mounted. I did the last two at Joe Drouin and it cost me an arm and a leg, and now with the third I have to pay for it to be done all over again. I'm just hoping that there is a cheaper place a little closer to home.



Welcome to the world of medals - I, too, have paid what I thought were exorbitant prices to have medals mounted.

So - I began doing it myself.  There's a thread on this somewhere (if you can't find it - let us know, it's possible that I'm thinking of some other board).


----------



## ryanmann356 (11 Jun 2007)

Same here I'm looking for a place to get my medals mounted also.  Anyone know of any places in the Vancouver/Richmond area???


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Jun 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> There's a thread on this somewhere (if you can't find it - let us know, it's possible that I'm thinking of some other board).



Thread about medal mounting
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/60803.0.html


----------

